# Best engine degreaser?



## Bowpredator (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the best/inexpensive engine degreaser you all have found? I am going to list our tractor for sale and need to clean it up. Thanks!


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Dawn dish detergent works pretty well or some stuff Napa sells called Challenger, I use both to clean up, Dawn works well for light stuff but Challenger will take off everything, grease grime and caked on nastiness. just my $0.02 worth


----------



## mbarcher (Mar 23, 2009)

I use Sullivan Fryer and Griddle degreaser on most engines at work ... its a harsh degreaser , but works wonders on baked on engine grease!


----------

